# Грыжа L5-S1 12.7 мм



## bolkgijk3 (2 Июн 2019)

Мне 25 лет. Несколько лет были терпимые боли в спине. 3 раза делал рентген, врачи выписывали мази и все. 4 месяца назад сильные боли в левую ногу. Практически не мог двигаться. Ходил к массажистам, делал упражнения по растягиваю позвоночника. Подвижность появилась, но работать не могу.

Сделал МРТ у меня грыжа 12.7мм. Врач сказал пока попробовать лекарствами,уже 3 дня мне делают уколы. Но часто когда натыкался на грыжи у людей, ни у кого не было подобного размера. На данный момент я не могу согнуться, тянущие боли.

Обязательно ли мне делать операцию? Если да, то возможно ли ее получить по полису? Либо дайте ваши рекомендации.


----------



## La murr (2 Июн 2019)

@bolkgijk3, Имран, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## bolkgijk3 (2 Июн 2019)

Простите , только так. Монитор маленький. но телефон должен качественно сфотографировать. Так же мне дали диск с рентгена, я думал на нем будут фото, но тут какая то программа. в ней можно просмотреть снимки, но они одиночные.

   

Так же, можно ли мне сидеть в целом, или надо лежать или стоять? Лежать на спине или как удобно могу?

Все нормально видно на фото?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Июн 2019)

Нет. Диск можете поставить.

Опишите, что и как болит.
Где немеет?
Слабость в ноге есть ли?

У Вас сколиоз, левая нога короче.
Начните с простого. Купите просто стельки плоские и положите обе под левую ногу.


----------



## bolkgijk3 (3 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, про диск не понял, куда поставить? Никогда не замечал что нога короче.
Лет в 14-15, однажды я упал сильно с турника на копчик, после этого падения, не было сразу болей. Но из травм это единственная сильная. Где то 4 месяца назад стала отдавать сильно в ногу. Боли шли по задней стороне. Был защемлен сидалешный нерв. Мышца с задней стороны ноги полностью спазмировались. Я их массировал, и сейчас спазма нет. Боли гораздо меньше, от изначальных. Но наклониться совершенно не могу, как будто задняя сторона на ноге очень короткая. Делаю небольшой наклон и боль от поясницы идет вниз по левой ноге. Я все думаю, стоит ли делать операцию с таким размером грыжи? На данный момент у меня тянущая боль, она терпимая, но неприятная. Иногда бывает сильнее болит, что обезболивающиее пью. Делаю упражнения по вытягиванию и качаю спину, упражнения все типичные в интеренете их много. Работать не в состоянии совершенно. такие вот дела.


----------



## bolkgijk3 (5 Июн 2019)

Уважаемые доктора,пожалуйста дайте свое мнение. Я лежа на животе проверил, ноги одинаковые. У меня грыжа 12.7мм. Как ее убрать? делать ли операцию? или надеяться на уколы и упражнения?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июн 2019)

Убрать:
- операция
- резорбция

Операция - боль уйдёт сразу, на работу 1-3 месяца. Процент неудач 1-3
Резорбция - боль уходит постепенно, на работу либо сразу - если уже ходите, либо когда сможете - до 1 года. Процент неудач 1-3 к концу года.

По какому пути готовы пойти?

Нога короче.


----------



## Shadowhawk (5 Июн 2019)

А если сварщиком работаешь, то когда на работу? Ходить/сидеть можешь, а поднимать хотя бы аппарат - нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июн 2019)

После операции, скорее 3 месяца.
А консервативно 3-12, как организм справиться с резорбцией. Можно и сейчас работать, если позволяет боль.


----------



## Yurok777Yurok (5 Июн 2019)

@Shadowhawk, извеняюсь что влезаю в тему.Здравствуйте. а каком аппарате Вы говорите.Просто я сварщик.был.26лет стажа.как стало хуже со спиной ушел. Прооперировали.вышел на работу. саквояж с инструментом облегчил по максимуму.а Вы об аппарате говорите.


----------



## bolkgijk3 (10 Июн 2019)

у меня грыжа 12.7 есть ли надежда что я упражнениями для спины, которые делают при грыжах уберу ее? я сегодня сделал последний из 10 дневного курса уколов. Изменений нет, боли сохранились. По-моему даже чуть хуже стало, не могу упражнения делать из за синяков от уколов. Мне пойми на массажи, делать упражнения парралельно или всетаки операцию? 12.7мм это же огромная грыжа!!!! (((


----------



## 32Ольга (10 Июн 2019)

bolkgijk3 написал(а):


> у меня грыжа 12.7 есть ли надежда что я упражнениями для спины, которые делают при грыжах уберу ее? я сегодня сделал последний из 10 дневного курса уколов. Изменений нет, боли сохранились. По-моему даже чуть хуже стало, не могу упражнения делать из за синяков от уколов. Мне пойми на массажи, делать упражнения парралельно или всетаки операцию? 12.7мм это же огромная грыжа!!!! (((


У меня была 13 мм, через год стала 5-6 мм. Какие процедуры делаете, сколько по времени сохраняется боль? Есть ли слабость в ноге? Есть ли расстройство тазовых функций?


----------



## bolkgijk3 (12 Июн 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> У меня была 13 мм, через год стала 5-6 мм. Какие процедуры делаете, сколько по времени сохраняется боль? Есть ли слабость в ноге? Есть ли расстройство тазовых функций?


прошел курс уколов, думаю типовые при грыже. и как будто хуже стало после них. уже 2 месяца мучений с защемлением. Я ходил к разным массажистам, улучшения есть но временно. Жутко ноет нога. слабость скорее из за боли. Часто хожу в туалет по большому, но возможно из за лекарств побочки. Проблем  конкретно пописать или по большому нет. НЕ знаю что делать, 2 дн я жутко болит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Июн 2019)

Если лечение не организовано и сил нет ждать, то надо оперироваться.


----------



## bolkgijk3 (2 Июл 2019)

Сделал операцию. совет всем не тяните с ней. я 4 месяца потерял на консервативном лечении. потратив бабло и посадив печень. идите сразу к нейрохирургу с мрт и послушайте его.


----------



## Shadowhawk (2 Июл 2019)

@bolkgijk3, как себя сейчас чувствуешь? На работу вышел? Работа физическая? Не пропадай с форума, отписывайся, если не трудно


----------



## 32Ольга (3 Июл 2019)

@bolkgijk3,


bolkgijk3 написал(а):


> Сделал операцию. совет всем не тяните с ней. я 4 месяца потерял на консервативном лечении. потратив бабло и посадив печень. идите сразу к нейрохирургу с мрт и послушайте его


Каждому свое!


----------



## bolkgijk3 (15 Июл 2019)

Shadowhawk написал(а):


> @bolkgijk3, как себя сейчас чувствуешь? На работу вышел? Работа физическая? Не пропадай с форума, отписывайся, если не трудно


20 дней после операции. работать не скоро. не знаю как с ней быть. она частично физическая. но не жалею что сделал операцию. есть диагнозы когда операция обязательна. идите к нейрохирургу на консультацию


----------



## Shadowhawk (16 Июл 2019)

@bolkgijk3, рад за тебя, что решился (без сарказма). У меня две грыжи в пояснице, прошло почти полгода, для офисной работы, можно сказать, восстановился, а для своей физической (ремонт бытовой техники) - нет. К нейрохирургу стрёмно идти, если честно. Вдруг осложнения какие


----------



## bolkgijk3 (16 Июл 2019)

@Shadowhawk, у тебя могут быть часто рецедивы. типо не вылечишься. лучше идти к нему. я жалею что 4 месяца надеялся на консервативное лечение.


----------

